# Vivarium Glass & Glass Runners



## chrisdaniells (Nov 9, 2010)

Where can I get these items?

I'm guessing I can get the glass runners from B&Q, but what about the custom length glass?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

A glazier.


----------



## chrisdaniells (Nov 9, 2010)

There's got to be a glazier in Jersey :/

How much roughly would 2 panes for a 4 foot viv cost?
I see you've made a corner viv before, which is what I'm doing...
(a 4x2 attached to a 3x1/5)


----------



## chrisdaniells (Nov 9, 2010)

And without any smart arsed comments, are they any alternatives to glass, such as plastic that are cheaper?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it's impossible to say really mate. It depends on the height of the plinths you're using, how much is visible on the sides (my corner viv was about 11 foot long but only about 5ft of glass), how much of an over lap on the glass and then it all depends on the glazier you use.

The best bet is to build it first and then measure up for the glass. It shouldn't cost too much though.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you can use perspex but it doesn't always work out cheaper; also easy to scratch if it's for a lizard.


----------



## chrisdaniells (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm okay.
With having no woodwork skills whats so ever, this question is probably going to sound stupid; how did you attach each panel, was it simply with nails or is there something you can do that removes any nails from sight. 

I built.. well put together... an ikea chest of draws thing :no1: and there's the little wood stoppers which you simply hammer into a hole on both of the panels, I'm guessing this alone would not be strong enough to keep it together, especially if lifting? 

Thanks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

easiest way is to screw or glue.. screwing if you've limited tools.

You can get the wood cut to size for you, then drill pilot holes and screw it all together. The most important bit is that when you put the plinth in for the glass runners; make sure it's flush to the top / bottom. If one side is a couple of mil higher than the other then the area for the glass is different. It can be the difference between smooth sliding glass, struggling to fit it and a gap at the top.


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

chrisdaniells said:


> I'm guessing I can get the glass runners from B&Q, but what about the custom length glass?


We also sell Glass Runners here: Pollywog a lot of B&Q stores have stopped carrying them.



chrisdaniells said:


> Hmm okay.
> With having no woodwork skills whats so ever, this question is probably going to sound stupid; how did you attach each panel, was it simply with nails or is there something you can do that removes any nails from sight.
> 
> I built.. well put together... an ikea chest of draws thing :no1: and there's the little wood stoppers which you simply hammer into a hole on both of the panels, I'm guessing this alone would not be strong enough to keep it together, especially if lifting?
> ...


You can do it many ways, glue and screw would be the most common and easiest option, you can get little plastic caps to cover the screw heads and hide them or depending on the finish of your melamine you can fill the screw heads and colour the filler to match the melamine. You could use dowels or biscuits but for a novice that's quite a bit more work.


----------



## white tigerman (Jul 22, 2010)

*runners for viv*

hiya ime having trouble trying to get the w runner for my viv wich the glass sits in and slides ive tried all of my local big diy stores and been told by all that they no longer do the plastic w runner can anyone tell me where i can get some for my viv i need atleast 12 foot as my viv is 8ftx4ftx4ft with a 4ftx4ft opening at the front any help is welcome 
many thanks


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

3ft VIVARIUM GLASS RUNNERS 4mm top + bottom BLACK on eBay (end time 21-Feb-11 22:12:38 GMT)

these listed ones are only 3ft but other sizes availible

hope this helps


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I got mine off ebay... 

There's also some one called pollywog I think on these forums that sell them, but I don't think they've got the same choice...


----------



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

make sure if you buy runners you remember the top one should be deeper to allow for fitting the glass in and out


----------

